# Acrylic nails and baby?



## Justinel101

Hi everyone! 
So my lo is 6 weeks old now, boy does time fly!
I was just curious if any of you have had acrylic nails while taking care of a newborn and found anything more difficult or if it was fine? 
May sound like a crazy question I know but I don't want to get them on then have to get them off a day later.


----------



## katherinegrey

My acrylic nails drove me mad, I kept getting nappy cream under them, and then found it more difficult to do snaps on their sleep suits, I had some for my wedding and found it a nightmare


----------



## Cheyby

Ok, so, I'm not speaking from experience with a baby so I may very well be completely and utterly wrong. I just sort of tried to think of potential problems.

I think that if you have had acrylic nails a lot in the past, it may be easier to adjust. Also depending on the length of them, you may want them to be very short. 

I know the edges of the nails are smooth but you may end off poking your LO when you pick him up. Also, I think *TMI alert* changing a poopy nappy may get a little gross the first few times. 

Also, bathing the baby because you've gotta hold his head and wash with the other hand... and baby might be squirmy which may lead to him being poked accidentally.


----------



## ClairAye

I have naturally long nails and I love them but they're a pain at times! Nappy cream is the worst because it gets all under your nails, and yes I'be gotten poo under my nails too! I found everything much worse with fake ones too, I could feel them pulling away from my nails when doing nappy changes and even when they're short they just felt horrible when dressing LO etc. I personally hated having them on!


----------



## JJKCB

my son has a scar off someone stabbing him with their nail while supporting his head during birth :cry: (lucky on the back of his neck and covered by hair now)


----------



## missZOEEx

It sure is difficult! & annoying at times! but I always had mine done when LO was little & I managed. :) My top tip would be to keep them short if you do decide to get them done. :flower:


----------



## Jennaxo

Never had a problem with them, once I got used to the fact they weren't going to come off I treated them like my own nails and got on fine, bit tricky if you're not used to them though.


----------



## hopeandpray

Last time I was in getting my nails done there was a mum getting hers taken off because she had too much trouble changing diapers.


----------



## snowfia

I find them a pain :haha:
But I'm not used to them, if you are then it'd be fine. But I just find them annoying when looking after a baby/toddler


----------



## JessdueJan

Mine drove me crazy, but I don't have them often. I had them for y wedding when DS2 was 5months and I couldn't wait to get them off! x


----------



## Justinel101

thank you everyone for your advice!! I think I'm going to hold off on them for a while no matter how much I miss them. financially it's the best choice also.


----------



## BabyMamma93

i havent had my baby yet but i suppose it depends how you have them, when i put fake nails on i have them square as most of my nails naturally grow square anyway, but this makes it hard to do many things like texting, typing, picking things up etc. i personally struggle to do things like pull my pants up, do buttons, put shoes on.. i can do it but find the nails get in the way. I love having my nails done though, ive just had mine done from my auntie yesterday as she is practicing acrylics, once ive had them a week or so i can do more things and get used to them, i know people who constantly have fake nails/acrylics and can do things anyone else can without nails..
sounds a bit vile but have u ever noticed your nails smell when you take nails off because your nails have sweat? imagine that smell after you got pee and poo down there HAHAHA? 
its your chioce to try it or not, id say try just false nails least they are easier to pull off if you cant manage but i know how annoying it is having them bits of nail glue on your nails.
I personally dont think i will have false nails with a new born, but once the baby is easier to handle, u never know i may treat myself


----------



## JJKCB

BabyMamma93 said:


> i havent had my baby yet but i suppose it depends how you have them, when i put fake nails on i have them square as most of my nails naturally grow square anyway, but this makes it hard to do many things like texting, typing, picking things up etc. i personally struggle to do things like pull my pants up, do buttons, put shoes on.. i can do it but find the nails get in the way. I love having my nails done though, ive just had mine done from my auntie yesterday as she is practicing acrylics, once ive had them a week or so i can do more things and get used to them, i know people who constantly have fake nails/acrylics and can do things anyone else can without nails..
> sounds a bit vile but have u ever noticed your nails smell when you take nails off because your nails have sweat? imagine that smell after you got pee and poo down there HAHAHA?
> its your chioce to try it or not, id say try just false nails least they are easier to pull off if you cant manage but i know how annoying it is having them bits of nail glue on your nails.
> I personally dont think i will have false nails with a new born, but once the baby is easier to handle, u never know i may treat myself

there should be no gaps to allow pee/poo to enter... 

the nail should not smell that's a sign it has been incorrectly fitted with gaps or not replaced correctly or not removed once the acrylic has lifted and the smell is caused by the of the onset of fungal nail infection and the nail need airing out and possibly treatment by anti-fungal treatments


----------



## BabyMamma93

JJKCB said:


> BabyMamma93 said:
> 
> 
> i havent had my baby yet but i suppose it depends how you have them, when i put fake nails on i have them square as most of my nails naturally grow square anyway, but this makes it hard to do many things like texting, typing, picking things up etc. i personally struggle to do things like pull my pants up, do buttons, put shoes on.. i can do it but find the nails get in the way. I love having my nails done though, ive just had mine done from my auntie yesterday as she is practicing acrylics, once ive had them a week or so i can do more things and get used to them, i know people who constantly have fake nails/acrylics and can do things anyone else can without nails..
> sounds a bit vile but have u ever noticed your nails smell when you take nails off because your nails have sweat? imagine that smell after you got pee and poo down there HAHAHA?
> its your chioce to try it or not, id say try just false nails least they are easier to pull off if you cant manage but i know how annoying it is having them bits of nail glue on your nails.
> I personally dont think i will have false nails with a new born, but once the baby is easier to handle, u never know i may treat myself
> 
> there should be no gaps to allow pee/poo to enter...
> 
> the nail should not smell that's a sign it has been incorrectly fitted with gaps or not replaced correctly or not removed once the acrylic has lifted and the smell is caused by the of the onset of fungal nail infection and the nail need airing out and possibly treatment by anti-fungal treatmentsClick to expand...

I meant the pee and poo will go down the nail like it would a natural nail?
every time ive had fake nails on or acrylics when they come off how ever many weeks later theres a smell, not a stench like u can smell it miles off, i was always told it was bcos your nails sweat under the acryic.. never had a fungal infection!


----------



## JJKCB

BabyMamma93 said:


> JJKCB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyMamma93 said:
> 
> 
> i havent had my baby yet but i suppose it depends how you have them, when i put fake nails on i have them square as most of my nails naturally grow square anyway, but this makes it hard to do many things like texting, typing, picking things up etc. i personally struggle to do things like pull my pants up, do buttons, put shoes on.. i can do it but find the nails get in the way. I love having my nails done though, ive just had mine done from my auntie yesterday as she is practicing acrylics, once ive had them a week or so i can do more things and get used to them, i know people who constantly have fake nails/acrylics and can do things anyone else can without nails..
> sounds a bit vile but have u ever noticed your nails smell when you take nails off because your nails have sweat? imagine that smell after you got pee and poo down there HAHAHA?
> its your chioce to try it or not, id say try just false nails least they are easier to pull off if you cant manage but i know how annoying it is having them bits of nail glue on your nails.
> I personally dont think i will have false nails with a new born, but once the baby is easier to handle, u never know i may treat myself
> 
> there should be no gaps to allow pee/poo to enter...
> 
> the nail should not smell that's a sign it has been incorrectly fitted with gaps or not replaced correctly or not removed once the acrylic has lifted and the smell is caused by the of the onset of fungal nail infection and the nail need airing out and possibly treatment by anti-fungal treatmentsClick to expand...
> 
> I meant the pee and poo will go down the nail like it would a natural nail?
> every time ive had fake nails on or acrylics when they come off how ever many weeks later theres a smell, not a stench like u can smell it miles off, i was always told it was bcos your nails sweat under the acryic.. never had a fungal infection!Click to expand...

yes but if its fitted correct and new there is no room for sweat, naturally the edges lift as the nail moves/grows/bends or it occurs if the cuticle wasn't correctly removed 

they need to be changed regular if this happens (good nail techs offer free fixing service where the file the lifted area and refill it so its attached) 

its only if there is a pocket of air that sweat builds up and it can cause problems (same as wearing sweaty trainers all the time causes athletes foot... weeks of a sweat pocket in a nail acts the same)


----------



## rebeccalouise

I wear them all the time, have since I was about 16. I've never had any problems with them when it comes to taking care of my LO but maybe that's because I'm so used to having them on. I always have them relatively sort anyway, so they don't get in the way. 

edit: I've never had any problems when it comes to pee or poo, I don't tend to get pee or poo on my hands? :wacko: also, my nails have never, ever smelt :haha: x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I've had them since before my DD was born and even after she was born I never had a problem with them, as long as their not stupidly long they shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Lauraxamy

I think if you're used to them and have them all the time they won't be a problem. I have naturally long-ish nails and I've never found them to get in the way so it's pretty much the same..


----------



## beanzz

I've had acrylics and stick on nails a few times and they're ok if you're careful not to scratch LO. Had so much poop and cream stuck under my nails so I'd have to go and wash them after every nappy change instead of just using sanitiser but that's not really too much effort x


----------



## babyjan

How do you manage to not scratch LO? 

I've got naturally long nails and I've scratched my son a few times :cry: feel awful but I'm just so used to long nails that when I cut them short I feel really weird :/


----------



## green.womble

I do and have through both pregnancies and when i've had small babies and had to deal with nappies etc. I don't think i've been without them since 15 apart from on the odd occasion. I guess it is just "natural" to me.


----------

